# De-horning



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I have never de-horned my goats but I know people do it all the time.
Can you guys tell me what are the pros and cons for de-horning?
Also, at what age should they be de-horned? Can I do it when I band and vaccinate them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you talking about young kids? Usually people disbud as soon as you can feel horns ready to pop out. Most of the time this is in the first 5 days of life. Sometimes doelings take longer.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

These are the babies born since 3/23/14.
I usually band, vaccinate, trim hooves, do all that stuff myself but should I try to do the dehorning myself or should I pay the vet to do it?
I have read horror stories and I don't wanna mess things up.

Are there any benefits to de-horning? besides getting stuck in the fence


----------



## Shayla (Feb 9, 2014)

I would say the biggest reason for dehorning is just to prevent or at least decrease the chances of the goats hurting each other or other people. It's really just one less thing to worry about and generally horned goats are less desirable. I have all dehorned and one that was dehorned wrong and she has already unintentionally injured two of my does while playing. It's really just a safety thing for me. (and I would rather not get butted with horns!)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you have a good vet, I would take them there and learn how to disbud with the iron. Then you can do it on your own after that.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I spoke with the vet. They can do it for about $45/kid. This includes ansthesia (which I read somewhere it causes a lot of bleeding), the dehorning and the CD/T. So far I have 6 kids and expect 2 more so this is going to be a bit costly for us.

I saw several videos on youtube and I think I can do it myself. 




So now I have a thousand questions:
-Should I give them the CD/T when I dehorn them or are they too young for this (the oldest is 11 days old) - I wasn't gonna vaccinate them until I band them at 2-3 mos of age
-Should I give them some sort of pain meds?
-Should I give them antibiotics to prevent infection?
-The only tool I found at Tractor Supply is an electric dehorner (see pix attached). Is this the right tool? It doesn't look like the one they use in the video.

I'm sure I'll be boo-hooing the whole time I'm doing it. It just breaks my heart to hear they cry but it has to be done.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is too big. The Rhinehart X30 or X50 are good ones. You want the half inch tip. 

I personally don't give CDT when disbudding. I do give Banamine about half an hour prior.


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

Firstly, I think goats with horns just look terrific! I've been enjoying watching them grow too!
I keep horns because I use my boys as beasts of burden. They are pack goats so I want them to be able to vent heat through their horns while working or hiking. I also like how they are a definite deterrent to (most) domestic dogs.
When I have company over or kids are around, I simply slip tennis balls over the horns, and tape them on. This is temporary, but I like it that way.
Also, if you live somewhere hot, your goats will appreciate their horns.
And I only have two sweet boys, so I'm not too worried about goat on goat problems...

I can understand not wanting horns if: 
Children are with the goats often
You have SO many goats to handle where you don't want to think/worry about it
You want to show 4H

If you want to disbud, that has to be done at mere days old.
Other then that, tennis balls work really well for protection, and they look like fuzzy aliens 

I LOVE my goats' horns!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Clip the hair off, first! Nothing worse than the singed hair smell. 
Have a way to contain them. A disbudding box works great. They will yell, scream and struggle. 
And that is while you are clipping- 

One of the most important parts of disbudding is having a hot iron. I use the Rhinehart X50. 

Heat it up until it leaves a black circle on a chunk of wood by holding it there 1 or 2 seconds. (Make sure it doesn't catch on fire!). 

Hold the disbudder (iron) on the kid's head for 14 seconds. Don't keep putting on and taking it off, (lots of times, a few is ok), you can heat their heads up 
too hot and hurt their brains. After your initial burn, knock the little horn cap off. Make sure you get a good copper to white ring.
Buck kids are harder to do well, they must have horn roots or something. (I had one with a scur, one time- he was a problem child, for sure!)


Remember, it is over fast! I absolutely hate disbudding. But, I figured out a way so the kids still like 
me afterwards. I had my daughter stand in front of the kid in the box, I was behind, the kid did not 
associate me with the pain- so they don't hate me the next day! 

I have disbudded close to 100 kids, and I still hate doing it. But, it is necessary for dairy goats that will be shown or for 4-H or just pets. 
I am not fond of banding, either! It seems cruel to hurt baby critters, but it is for their own good! (depending on the circumstances!)


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

What I would do if I were you, I'd find a local breeder who knows what they're doing, and have them show you this first time. Prices should be better than what the vet quoted, they'll have the proper equipment, and will show you how to do it.  And then next year, you can be able to do it yourself.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, still can't find anyone and to make matters worse i can't even buy an iron in time or for under $100.
What size tip do i need ( for nubian, boer, saanan 1 week old kids)?
Do any if you have an iron you would want to sell?


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I disbud. I will not own a horned goat. I have had horned goats and they all met with sad ends except one who ended up accidentally impaling me with her horn. That was 30 years ago and I still have the scar.

The horned dairy goats I had ended up with broken necks, one from the crook of a tree, 2 from a fence. I have had them rip open other goats with their horns. My Boers had horns, but those grew backwards and did not pose as big a threat, though I have seen several belonging to my friend died from a broken neck or by suffocation when the horns got tangled in fencing, trees or feeders!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If you go to the Jeffer's site, Look at the Rhinehart X50 A. It comes with the tip that you need for your goats. 
The cost is $86.95 plus Shipping and Handling. It works great! Other sites have it, too, but I was just there 
and saw the price. 

Hopefully, there is someone near you that than show you, help you or do it for you. They certainly don't need anesthesia just for disbudding.

(If I am not supposed to write the name of businesses, sorry).


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you all. I was able to find someone who lives very close to me and he is nice enough to come over tomorrow and teach me how to de-horn my goats and let me borrow his iron since I don't have one yet. But I will buy one before the next babies need to be dehorned. I found one on e-bay and it's 1/4" size. Is that a good size, too small? too big?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

1/4" is for pygmies. You need 1/2"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

1/4" is too small for Pygmies or Nigerians too. Need the half inch tip.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I have all my goats disbudded. My vet charges $12 a kid. I might try the paste this year though.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## bbellhbl (Aug 1, 2013)

You did ask for pro horn suggestions...where is the handle on a dehorned goat?!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

bbellhbl said:


> You did ask for pro horn suggestions...where is the handle on a dehorned goat?!


In between the pin bones, it's called a tail  :lol:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just do you know you are disbudding your goats not dehorning them. Dehorning is a procedure where the vet puts them under and pretty much saws off the horns, attaches the skin and the sinus cavities are opened.... Much different than disbudding...


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I see the value in having horns as handles. I have 2 nannies who do not like to cooperate but I guess I'll have to put collars on uncooperative ones. Besides I usually catch them by the rear legs when they're not looking.

oh, ouch !!!! de-horning doesn't sound like fun at all so I'm glad i've decided to go ahead and "disbud" them now. Today I did two kids with the help of a neighbor who not only let me borrow his iron but he actually taught me how to do it. - Thank you EMZI00 for your advice.

They are doing just great and I'll be doing more in the next few days. 
I thought they'd be in a whole lot of pain but apparently, they are just fine


----------

